# Nigerian kid and runny poo help!Update...Doing much better!



## rebelINny (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi all. I just purchased or rather was gifted a 6 wk old Nigerian buckling this past Saturday. He started yesterday having runny poo. He was on straight goats milk twice a day at 10-12 oz each feeding. I still have him on goats milk but I heat treat it, and he is getting the same amount twice a day as he was at his previous owners. What should I do to get his system back up? Is it just because of shipping/ changing environments do you think? I gave him 6 oz of water with 2 tbs of revitalize plus for goats as it seems that his milk from this morning just went through him. Any help getting him back to normal poking will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.



UPDATE !!!!!  I was able to get Smz-tmp from a small animal vet and he has had two doses now. No more runny poos since yesterday evening. Yay! Thanks for everyone that chimed in!


----------



## helmstead (Apr 25, 2011)

Dimethox - treat for cocci!


----------



## rebelINny (Apr 25, 2011)

I have deccox pellets is that the same thing?


----------



## chandasue (Apr 25, 2011)

It's hard to know if they've eaten enough pellets to get enough meds. Better to orally dose with the real deal.

Edit: Wait. The 12.5% stuff I have I gave orally to one that came down with it that I got from Hoegger. Worked very well. There's also 40% from Jeffers that says by IV. I don't know which you need or how to dose the 40%. Someone else will know.


----------



## rebelINny (Apr 25, 2011)

Crap! I don't have that stuff. Looks like I am going to town.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Apr 25, 2011)

Great advice above! Looked at your "For-Sale" page... There are no chocolate and white kids! LOL Just kidding, my parents still won't let me get any goats


----------



## elevan (Apr 25, 2011)

Deccox pellets are more a preventative and not a treatment.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 25, 2011)

rebelINny said:
			
		

> I have deccox pellets is that the same thing?


No, it's not the same thing.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 25, 2011)

Deccox prevents if they're getting enough and don't already have it, but it will NOT cure it once they have it.  
It's best to treat, then repeat in 21 days, and ensure they get enough in the pellets to prevent it thereafter.


----------



## rebelINny (Apr 25, 2011)

Went to TSC. No dimethox. They had corid but I didn't have enough money to get that. I did buy revitalize gelling stuff. I wil order the dimethox from Jeffers tonight and hopefully it will be here soon.


----------



## rebelINny (Apr 25, 2011)

Should i get dimethox powder or injectable?


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 25, 2011)

Injectible and then give it orally


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 25, 2011)

A while back they were out of the injectable.  If they still are, you can get the powder and mix your own.  If you end up doing that, PM me for instructions on how to mix / dose it.


----------



## rebelINny (Apr 26, 2011)

I had to get the powder


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 26, 2011)

............


----------



## rebelINny (Apr 26, 2011)

I called another feed store and they don't have dimethox either. I am afraid he will be in rough shape by the time it gets here. This stinks! There is only an agway besides the other feed stores I have been to and it doesn't carry goat stuff except for grain.  why do these things happen to me?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 26, 2011)

rebelINny said:
			
		

> I called another feed store and they don't have dimethox either. I am afraid he will be in rough shape by the time it gets here. This stinks! There is only an agway besides the other feed stores I have been to and it doesn't carry goat stuff except for grain.  why do these things happen to me?


If he is scouring really bad, you could try to slow it down with Penn G shots and scour-halt with pepto-bismo, but get him on the dimeth as soon as you get it.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 26, 2011)

Can you call a vet and get enough for a dose or two?  I wouldn't imagine it'd be that much...A whole bottle's only 15-20$.


----------



## rebelINny (Apr 26, 2011)

I should have him off milk right? Should o increase the number od bottles of revitalize to three or just add a third bottle of water to keep him hydrated? I called the vet and talked to a receptionist. I am waiting now for the vet to call back and lete know if I can get some from them.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Apr 26, 2011)

For those that only have a couple goaties and want to keep di-methox on hand in case it's needed, Hoeggers sells it by the pint for $9.95.  I've been meaning to order it for some time and kept forgetting, this post reminded me of it so I placed the order before forgetting again.  Thought I'd share in case anyone else needs to keep some on hand but doesn't necessarily need a full gallon.


----------



## rebelINny (Apr 27, 2011)

I am going to have to wait for the dimethox. He is still doing good though other than diarrhea. I have called all feed stores, friends with goats, and vets that care for large animals (there are only two) and no one has dimethox, or sulmet. TSC has corid but it's expensive for such a small amount and I have 6 dollars. I will get some maybe tonight with our farm debit card.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 27, 2011)

What about Albon?  Small animal practices should have this on hand.


----------



## rebelINny (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know if they have Albon. The large animal vet just said she didn't have anything for cocci. I can try a small animal vet I know will help but they are closed now so I will have to wait till tomorrow. Tabasco is still doing good and acting fine and I am making sure he is staying hydrated. I am giving him the revitalize gelling in the morning a 6 oz. bottle of revitalize plus at midday and milk in the evening. Will keep this up until I can get either the dimethox or something else.


----------



## rebelINny (Apr 28, 2011)

I am picking up some albon type stuff from the small animal vet today. I had to have a fecal done on him before they would give me anything but my dimethox is stuck in GA with all the tornadoes going around and is delayed is shipping. He does have cocci but she said not alot.


----------

